# Looking for bigger bit



## vmaxx (Mar 19, 2013)

I am looking for a 1/4" shank 45 degree bit. The only cuts I can find go to 5/8" from tip to edge. Do they go any bigger than that (google doesn't think so).


Thanks for any ideas


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Why not include your first name so we know who we are talking to. I had a look at several catalogs I have and that's as big or bigger. Manufacturers tend to limit what they will sell in 1/4" for safety reasons. They must figure bigger than that is too much torque for a 1/4".


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1 PC 1 4" Shank 0 707" Cutting Depth 45° Chamfer Router Bit | eBay


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

MLCS Chamfer Router Bits... Up to 1" cutting length with 1/4" shank!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi N/a........

Welcome to the forum.

What router do you have?


----------



## vmaxx (Mar 19, 2013)

Crap, I just bought the 5/8 bit. Hopefully it will be good enough. Was wondering if those cheaper bits like the one Bob linked to were any good. I read reviews on some of the cheaper ones that they fell apart. I am ok with spending a little more if it will last. I have a 1 1/4 HP router and only need it (right now) for some small edging, but usually buy better stuff because I don't know what I might use it for (or how much) in the future. Thanks for the info and ideas.

vaughn


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

I guess we all wish we had a bigger bit.....

Cutting that size chamfer with a 1/4" shank router bit will stress the bit. Perhaps think about pre-cutting on the table saw or band saw.


----------



## vmaxx (Mar 19, 2013)

Actually the one I bought is perfect. It came in the mail yesterday and I used it this morning. Couldn't tell a difference when it was cutting the wood or just spinning in the air. Thanks for all the help.


----------

